

Show HN: Share, rediscover and keep track of all the gems you find on HN - patrickaljord
http://socialhn.r12.railsrumble.com/

======
wolfparade
Alternatively you can just upvote the stories you want to save and then go to
your HN profile.

~~~
nicksergeant
Yup, that's what I do. And then I have a little scraper that pulls the RSS and
auto-adds to my Pinboard account (using IFTTT).

------
up_and_up
"Share, rediscover and keep track of all the gems you find on HN"

By 'gems' I initially assumed they were talking about Ruby gems.

------
domdelimar
I'm a Firefox user so I couldn't try it and went on to read the comments
instead, especially since the linked website didn't explain anything.

It may be interesting to you that I didn't really understand what this is
doing until I read the following comment from citricsquid
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656462>): "Yeah, I save lots and it's
always the ones that I don't save that I want after the fact, heh :("

So, this extension allows to search through all the stuff user clicked on from
HN? That's great!

If that's true, I'd change the title to this: "Share, rediscover and keep
track of everything you find on HN" and also do a better job of describing
what it's doing on the website.

P.S. Does it also search the content on all those pages linked from HN?

~~~
dcu
you are right and yes, it search the title and content.

------
drumdance
This is really cool. I was just thinking I needed something like this the
other day.

One thing that's not clear to me is how to use the Chrome extension? Is there
anything for it to "do" or is it just a background thing that injects info
into pages?

~~~
dcu
it works in background, the code is in github:
<https://github.com/SocialHN/social-hn-chrome>

------
fastball
Why does this extension require access to my data on all websites, and not
just HN?

~~~
dcu
not sure why it says that. we only ask permissions for HN:
[https://github.com/SocialHN/social-hn-
chrome/blob/master/man...](https://github.com/SocialHN/social-hn-
chrome/blob/master/manifest.json#L17)

------
citricsquid
Does this rely on an external server (assuming so with the API key) and if so
how taxing is it for you, is it just going to become too expensive one day and
get shut down, or is operation trivial?

It's a really great idea, I had exactly this problem earlier with reddit (I
saw a submission about the redbull stratos jump that had a comment I was
interested in, but I couldn't relocate the submission...) and it's happened
here before too.

~~~
hardik988
Just FYI re:Reddit - Reddit has a nifty save button on every thread and
comment. You can see your saved links in your profile.

~~~
citricsquid
Yeah, I save lots and it's always the ones that I don't save that I want after
the fact, heh :( They have a side bar item that lists the last 5 clicked
stories, but it's clientside so it's not helpful either!

------
andrewcooke
in your free time ;o) could you add a way to track users here? i think it
would help the site by making personalities more persistent. the idea is that
you can associate (private) comments with different users - perhaps they would
be displayed when you moused over the username. then you could, for example,
add "nice person; helped with XXX" next to someone and try harder to help them
out some point later...

~~~
simonsarris
Just thinking out loud here:

I wonder how things would be different if we could "review" other users,
Amazon style, on HN. And those reviews would show up at the bottom of your
profile.

I wonder if that or something like that would make this a better, or more
interesting (or more communal) place. I think the idea as I just spouted it
wouldn't help much, but there _must_ be similar concepts worth exploring here.

------
patrickaljord
It was done by a few friends during Rails Rumble. It allows you to share and
see what your friends are sharing. Basically, just install the extension and
keep upvoting interesting posts as you always do, it will appear in the app
automatically. You can also get suggestions.

------
munyukim
It's something that I am going to use regularly. Well done

~~~
dcu
thanks man, if you have feature requests please let us know. We are already
working on a plugin for Firefox.

~~~
codereflection
I was just about to ask for a Firefox plugin. :)

------
dmritard96
Is anyone else bothered by the lack of smoothing in the "How many times you
have seen interesting..." font? looks like "Ubuntu", sans-serif. maybe I need
to just get a higher dpi monitor...

